# Where do you shoot your old black powder gun? I.e. Colt Walker, etc.



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thinking it would be fun to get an old cowboy gun like a Colt Walker but I've read that shooting ranges may not allow them - too much smoke. A cartridge conversion would take out the authentic old-timey factor. 

Where do you shoot yours?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've always used National Forests and BLM lands
Check with the nearest ranger station, to find the legal shooting areas.

I also belonged to a private-club range on land leased from the Forest Service.
I could shoot anything I wanted to, except tracers of course.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Outdoors, always. I can shoot on my own range so no bother. Most State lands have hunting areas, but not shooting ranges. Check with your county or adjacent counties. Many have public ranges. I don't know of any outdoor ranges that have a problem with black powder. You really don't want to shoot these things indoors.


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Tangof said:


> I don't know of any outdoor ranges that have a problem with black powder. You really don't want to shoot these things indoors.


Right, I was thinking an outdoor range. I'll have to ask the one around here if they allow it. I've never seen someone shooting a black powder gun there.

I've been to one indoor range, didn't like it - too loud even with ear muffs and earplugs. I have very sensitive hearing.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Use them outdoors for hunting


----------

